# Kindle DX wont connect to 3G network



## Victorian (Nov 19, 2012)

My Kindle DX  will not connect to 3G network. When wireless is turned on the greyed out bars "flash" twice as though a connection is made and then broken.  They then revert to grey. Amazon help have had me “Reset to factory Defaults” thus wiping the content, but this does not solve the problem.  I have tried Alt E+ Q+Q, but this does not help as the 3G connection has not been established.  Amazon’s response, “It seems to be as if there is a software issue in the kindle. In this, we can replace the kindle device…. I have checked and the software version of the kindle is also the  latest.

Me:Should I try reinstalling it?

Amazon “No, if it is already installed, reinstalling would not help.The replacement would be the best option.”

I would appreciate your members comments because, to me the response seems to be flawed logic.  The Kindle seems to be operating normally in all other respects.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you done a restart?  Sometimes the wireless receiver just looses track of things and a restart helps.

So, assuming you are in an area that has a strong ATT network signal, here are some steps to try:

First thing I'd try is turning wireless off.  Wait a half minute and turn it on.  See if that fixes it. (Sounds like you've already tried this.)

If not, try a soft restart from the home screen: menu/settings/menu/restart.  I'd try it with the wireless turned on.

If that doesn't work a hard restart is the next option: slide and hold the switch for a good 30-40 seconds and then let the device reboot on its own.  

Of course, be sure it's fully charged before starting any of these.

If none of those work, you may as well take them up on their offer to replace the device -- especially if they're considering it as a warranty issue and don't plan to charge you -- you didn't say how long you've had the thing. You already reset it to factory conditions -- which would have been the last thing we suggest here, normally -- so I say go for it. They'll send you a return authorization email and ship the replacement out straight away.  Then you return the defective device in the same box within 30 days.  They cover the postage -- you just have to drop it off at a UPS shop.


----------



## Victorian (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I have tried them all - without success.  The offer from Amazon is to buy a discounted replacement - which doesn't appeal because I am not yet convinced the device is dead.  Everything seems to work except hanging on to the 3G signal (which is strong in this part of the world).  If, as Amazon tech help suggests it is a software issue, surely reloading the device's firmware should fix the issue! ??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Victorian said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have tried them all - without success. The offer from Amazon is to buy a discounted replacement - which doesn't appeal because I am not yet convinced the device is dead. Everything seems to work except hanging on to the 3G signal (which is strong in this part of the world). If, as Amazon tech help suggests it is a software issue, surely reloading the device's firmware should fix the issue! ??


You can try it, but I don't think you'll even be able to if it's already up to date.

If it's out of warranty they don't have to offer anything, of course, so a discount on a replacement is not a bad deal.

Still, if it does still work, you can still get books by transferring via the computer.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

My father's 3G began demanding he connect to a WiFi system.  I bought it for him because he's 85 and has no computer interest.  Tried all suggestions on this page and nothing worked.  After @ 40 minutes with Amazon it was suggested this unit was missing an upgrade however he needed a WiFi system to get this upgrade which he doesn't have and he bought the 3G so he could operate on the Whispernet System.  Catch 22.  Bought a unit that doesn't require WiFi but needs WiFi to make it work.
I spent $60.00, put in a WiFi system so the $100.00 Kindle would work.  Doesn't seem right or fair to allow Amazon to just walk away from this but my Father's reading every day, he's happy - I'm happy. 
Check that you have ALL the updates.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Victorian,

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Have you tried it in another location where you know you used to be able to access 3G?

As far as I can remember, the few people we've had here that tried messing with the firmware other than to do one of the well documented hacks have ended up with a bricked device. As Ann says, at least yours works and you can always transfer books by USB.

You can always check over at www.mobileread.com; they tend to be a little bit technologically edgier over there and they might have someone who's done it.

Edit: A quick search found this thread that's somewhat related:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179562
It seems to indicate that the firmware can be replaced but that you need a second DX to copy it from and access to the serial port on the DX.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Victorian said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have tried them all - without success. The offer from Amazon is to buy a discounted replacement - which doesn't appeal because I am not yet convinced the device is dead. Everything seems to work except hanging on to the 3G signal (which is strong in this part of the world). If, as Amazon tech help suggests it is a software issue, surely reloading the device's firmware should fix the issue! ??


If the replacement is a DX, and you really want a DX, I'd take them up on it. DXes are going to become hard to get eventually, and you don't want to keep struggling with yours, then find replacements aren't available when you conclude your current Kindle can't be fixed.

Just my thought, and I may be more willing to squander your hard-earned cash than you are.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

When I got my first DX, the 3G didn't work at all.  Spent days trying to get Amazon to replace the unit.  They kept telling me that I didn't live in an area that had 3G.  I drove the DX all around Tucson with no luck.  Finally got Amazon to listen and send me a replacement unit.  No further problems.  I am sure someone out there got my returned Kindle DX without it being repaired.


----------

